# anlam karışıklığı



## hhtt

Başlıktaki kavramın ingilizce karşılıkları nelerdir? A confusion of a meaning, a confusing of a meaning veya başka bir şey mi?


----------



## ngparos

Anlam karışıklığının tam İngilizce karşılığı *misunderstanding. *


----------



## hhtt

Benim verdiğim örneklerin bir anlamı ya da kullanımı var mı?


----------



## ngparos

Confusing the meaning (anlamını karıştırmak) demek mümkün ama 'a confusion of meaning' hatalı çevirim olur. A misunderstanding-anlam karışıklığı (isim), to misunderstand-yanlış anlamak (fiil) daha yaygın ve doğru kullanılışıdır.


----------



## adelan

Ambiguity de bu anlama gelir, çok anlamlılık, anlam karmaşasından bahsediyorsak bu da uygundur. Yanlış anlaşılmakla ilgili ise ngparos'un dediği gibi misunderstanding, verb olarak da to be misunderstood kullanılır.


----------



## ngparos

adelan said:


> Ambiguity de bu anlama gelir, çok anlamlılık, anlam karmaşasından bahsediyorsak bu da uygundur. Yanlış anlaşılmakla ilgili ise ngparos'un dediği gibi misunderstanding, verb olarak da to be misunderstood kullanılır.



ambiguity tam olarak belirsizlik demek. Anlam belirsizliği olarak da kullanılabilir ama tam olarak anlam karışıklığı manası geldiğini sanmıyorum.


----------

